# decided what to buy, just need final oppinions please..



## woody21 (Jul 25, 2007)

hi all.....

im buying bits and pieces to start my first plants aquarium, i have been keeping fish for years and having only a large cichlid and a fairly bare tank its inspiring me to set up a nice colorful tank too....

im on a budget and in the uk where many things for aquariums, and any other hobby are expensive i have been reading up for quite a while and have a few questions before i make a few final decisions so if anyone can help advise me if my choices are right or could be changed before i buy any of it. would be really grateful of any opinions...

I already have.....
30x12x15 tank- lid has 1 18w 24" t8 tube and space for no more..
150 watt heater (brand new in box)

I need to buy.....
lighting
filter
yeast based co2 setup
Gravel (i know its not the in thing, but as a beginner moving plants around and learning, will be easier)
ferts and root tabs etc..

im looking at a single interpet power compact bulb and starter 55watt as im limited on hood space, this is more powerful than a regular t5 at he same size so i think its a good choice even though the bulbs cost more. is this a good level of lighting for a tank this size and for a beginner ? also, would i use a standard reflector? and does the starter come with clips for the t7 pc bulbs?

i have had an eheim classic 2213 for years on another tank its reliable and i am considering buying one for my planted tank, is it to high a flow rate for plants? i think i would be ok at this tank size but just need an experienced opinion.

Co2... although my lighting may not be quite as powerful as needed i could diy the t8 in there somewhere to add a small amount of light...would i see much of a benefit from a yeast setup.. what comes with a good diffuser or bubble ladder, any recommendations?

what ferts do i need, the basics at least? what brands are recommended.?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Why don't you spend an hour or so reading http://www.rexgrigg.com/ to see if most of your questions will be answered. That is an excellent way to get partly up to speed on planted tanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Lighting:* I recommend the Coralife 65w fixture for a medium light planted tank. Low maintenence.

*Filter:* An Eheim 2213 is about perfect for that sized tank. Don't worry about the flow, when your tank get's overgrown and full of plants the flow will be considerably reduced.

*CO2:* Check out the DIY Forum for yeast based DIY CO2 rigs. It also helps if you supplement with some Seachem Excel for CO2. With the Coralife 65w above, you won't absolutely need CO2, but it'll definitely help plants and keep algae way.

*Fertilizers:* Seachem's and pfertz.com fertilizer lines are easy to use. You can go the dry fert root and visit www.aquariumfertilizers.com and purchase your Plantex, N, P, and K ferts. Check out the fertilizer forum for more info on how to use those dry ferts.

*Substrate:* Normal gravel substrate works. Make sure it's fine grained so it's easier to plant things. If you want to get a commericial substrate, ADA Aquasoil, Eco Complete and Flourite are the favorites.

-John N.


----------



## woody21 (Jul 25, 2007)

John N. said:


> *Lighting:* I recommend the Coralife 65w fixture for a medium light planted tank. Low maintenence.
> 
> *Filter:* An Eheim 2213 is about perfect for that sized tank. Don't worry about the flow, when your tank get's overgrown and full of plants the flow will be considerably reduced.
> 
> ...


thanks, i cant get the coralife lighting, at my lfs or online in the uk at the places i use, i can only get the 55w 21" interpet, and really only have room for 1 tube unless in make a new hood...
would 2x 55w be too much for a beginner without bottled co2 injection.. if not i can just afford to get a double starter and tubes..

thanks for the link hoppy, i will have a good read tomorrow....


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Unless your current hood has enough width to accommodate a PC fixture you may want to think about getting a glass one. They can be had for a cheap price online. I say this because I know the old black hood that I received with my tank had a slim cutout where a PC fixture would barely fit. Not to mention the clear piece of plastic that was in there, it would have caused a lot of light to be lost. You may not have this problem though.

As for lighting, coralife's NO T5 fixtures are another option if you don't want as much light as a PC fixture gives. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30
I use one on my 30G at the moment and I'm getting good, but much slower plant growth then I did when I used to blast it with light.

Lots of people recommend the eheim filters, I will be buying a second one for another tank soon enough.

DIY yeast/sugar CO2 is simple enough.

You may want to consider just paying a bit more now and getting something like eco complete for your substrate. You'll probably thank yourself in the future.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Woody,
The Interpet power compact lighting is pretty good, but you will have to use an ordinary reflector with them as we don't seem able to get purpose built PC reflectors over here. I'm using a Jewel one on the basis that any reflector is better than no reflector.
If you can fit two 55W ones in then I'd go with that, but you might not have the length. They do do a double 36W option too, maybe that might fit your hood better? To be honest I have a single 55W running alongisde other light and over a tank your size I think it will be fine.

As far as CO2 goes don't buy anything except a diffuser, or ladder and some tubing. Just convert some 2l pop bottles to hold the mixture. You could then go for a more unobtrusive diffuser like this, http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=196_197&products_id=1271 Or even make a CO2 diffuser with the output from your filter linked up to a reactor.
After a while you may find you get bored of replacing the mixture weekly and then you may want to start saving for a pressurised kit.

Over here Aqua Essentials sell the dry ferts, see the above link.

For substrate I would add some kind of fertilising substrate, but that could be as basic as a soil substrate if you want. Lots of people get amazing results with ADA Aquasoil, but I haven't used it, yet...


----------



## woody21 (Jul 25, 2007)

K2OA2 - thanks for pointing out about space issues with my hood and pc tubes, it may be a little tight, i best check this or look into an over tank luminare if i can afford one or even build my own...maybe i should have a look on ebay...

Thanks ed, i like the diffuser that you have recommended, and will give the diy a go for a while, i do intend to get pressurized co2 later on but need to source the parts and spare funds although i have a regulator i can use, i need to find a 6kg bottle locally and a refill service.



As far as using gravel goes, i know it can be done but am really unsure about some of the expensive substrates as a beginner im sure i would be moving things about a little at the start and have read of some people struggling to get plants firmly planted. the cost seems excessive to me for what it is but i have seen pics of tanks with these high tech substrates and really can see it works.....
if i were to go for it would this much be enough for my tank..

ada aquasoil 12 liters - should i get an extra 3 and should i bother with powersand?
caribsea eco complete - 1 40lb bag? hope so as i wont buy a 20 too as i know its too much...


----------



## woody21 (Jul 25, 2007)

these look ok, and are cheap being from germany, look at previous auctions for pricing..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4x24W-T5-Ligh...8QQihZ006QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

this would certainly solve my problems of space and light if i won it.... i dont however see anything about the voltage and plug on the unit but i assume its uk spec as it would be naught not to say on the ad... as long as they are t5 like it says would this be ok and im wondering if these cheap no name hoods are reliable


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

woody21 said:


> these look ok, and are cheap being from germany, look at previous auctions for pricing..
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4x24W-T5-Ligh...8QQihZ006QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> this would certainly solve my problems of space and light if i won it.... i dont however see anything about the voltage and plug on the unit but i assume its uk spec as it would be naught not to say on the ad... as long as they are t5 like it says would this be ok and im wondering if these cheap no name hoods are reliable


That light looks good Woody. If it's a Europlug then all you'll need is a converter as they 220V. Try here, http://www.powerconnections.co.uk/converters.htm

As to substrates I've got Tetraplant, Soil, Flourite and Laterite in various tanks, but haven't used ADA yet so can't help!

You could always get a fire extiguisher off e-bay for you CO2 tank.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

The only advice I'd give somebody doing this for the first time that doesn't seem to be mentioned so far is this: find somebody with an establishe fishtank and siphon about a gallon (5 is better but let's be realistic about what you can transport) of dirty water from the bottom of the tank with all the mulm ("brown crud on the bottom") you can get. Put this in your tank to "seed" good bacteria growth. Plant HEAVILY with fast growing plants, even if this means throwing a lot of water sprite on the top - best place to get that is another hobbyists who has reams of the stuff floating. Fertilize from day 1.

If you do this you eliminate the need to "cycle" a tank and will avoid "new tank syndrome".

This is one of Tom Barr's suggestions and damn if it doesn't actually work.


----------



## woody21 (Jul 25, 2007)

ed seeley said:


> That light looks good Woody. If it's a Europlug then all you'll need is a converter as they 220V. Try here, http://www.powerconnections.co.uk/converters.htm
> 
> As to substrates I've got Tetraplant, Soil, Flourite and Laterite in various tanks, but haven't used ADA yet so can't help!
> 
> You could always get a fire extiguisher off e-bay for you CO2 tank.


i havent heard much about tetraplant, what colur is it and does it look ok when mixed with gravel as i see thats the manufacturers reccomended use. it seems quite cheap too..

i have looked into using a fire extinguisher but am concerned about liquid co2 passing through if the bottle had a dip tube... and i dont know how to find the correct type....


----------



## woody21 (Jul 25, 2007)

rs79 said:


> The only advice I'd give somebody doing this for the first time that doesn't seem to be mentioned so far is this: find somebody with an establishe fishtank and siphon about a gallon (5 is better but let's be realistic about what you can transport) of dirty water from the bottom of the tank with all the mulm ("brown crud on the bottom") you can get. Put this in your tank to "seed" good bacteria growth. Plant HEAVILY with fast growing plants, even if this means throwing a lot of water sprite on the top - best place to get that is another hobbyists who has reams of the stuff floating. Fertilize from day 1.
> 
> If you do this you eliminate the need to "cycle" a tank and will avoid "new tank syndrome".
> 
> This is one of Tom Barr's suggestions and damn if it doesn't actually work.


good tip there, i had read about using mulm to seed the bed from another tank, i haven't heard about using water from another tank, i can nearly fill my small planted tank with water from my cichlid tank...:bathbaby:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

woody21 said:


> i havent heard much about tetraplant, what colur is it and does it look ok when mixed with gravel as i see thats the manufacturers reccomended use. it seems quite cheap too..
> 
> i have looked into using a fire extinguisher but am concerned about liquid co2 passing through if the bottle had a dip tube... and i dont know how to find the correct type....


It's a nice brown soil colour to be honest. I simply added a good layer under my sand in my nano and it's doing a great job. Crypts and E.tennellus seem to like it along with range of stems I've tried in there.

Didn't even know that any came with dip tubes so I've learnt something there!!! I was seriously thinking about buying one and a regulator from e-bay to replace my disposable set up and use that on a smaller tank. Will have to look into it some more.


----------

